
Ask HN: Show me your Half Baked project - dholowiski
Release early, release often.
Don't worry, be crappy.
Fail fast.
Iterate.<p>Show us your half baked, not really ready for prime time projects, HN. Is it ugly but interesting?  
I'll start with mine: http://smsul8r.com - a SMS message scheduler. Ugly, buggy, but it works. 
Come on... let's see your worst work!
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com>

~~~
pmarin
Why do you consider <http://news.ycombinator.com> as _half baked_?

~~~
pg
Because it's still missing features that might seem essential if you decided
what was essential a priori instead of empirically.

~~~
arvinjoar
When you started Hacker News you wanted a site which you could moderate and
where users could only upvote (even though users of a certain karma level can
downvote), according to Huffman's interview on mixergy. What features did you
think were essential a priori that you left out?

------
patio11
I actually didn't use source control back when I started, so I can't show you
what it looked like on launch day, but this is what BCC looked like in
February 2007. Static HTML, written in notepad. The web application wouldn't
exist for another year yet, and the software shipped with less than 20 bingo
card activities written (it now ships with about 1,000).

<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/old-site/index.htm>

Sales from February 2007 were about the same as my sales from today.

~~~
die_sekte
A classic case of worse is better.

~~~
techbio
<http://www.snapspans.com/Baltimore-MD/Florists>

Explanation: a big list of business info, in which the AdSense links are often
the most useful, relevant content.

------
daeken
regvex.py -- <http://gist.github.com/641688>

Regvex is a proof of concept timing attack against regex engines. To make a
long story short, the timing characteristics of regex engines make it
perfectly suited to timing attacks, allowing you to (locally or remotely)
create data that matches a given regex, and potentially even reconstruct the
actual regex you're matching against.

The current version works locally against Python's _sre_ , but I plan to take
it further when I have time.

~~~
greenlblue
You will not be able to reconstruct the regex by a timing attack unless you
make some assumptions on the input like maximum length and even then
reconstructing the regex will be tough. If you don't make a maximum length
assumption then the best you can do is create a string that will pass it
because you will never be able to tell the difference between /a+/ and
/a{1,10^99999999999999}/. Practically this might not make a difference but
theoretically it does.

~~~
daeken
Actually, while that was my first thought as well, it depends on the
underlying implementation. I'm not positive here, but I think that the
characteristics of the regex engine could allow you to recognize the
difference between /a+/ and /a{1,1000}/. That said, I haven't done anything to
this end yet -- we'll see if my idea remotely pans out. It'll certainly
require knowing what regex engine you're attacking, unlike just generating
data.

~~~
greenlblue
You're probably right. I think the idea is really cool and I'm surprised some
CS grad student hasn't jumped on this stuff yet. There is a lot of theory
lurking in the background for this kind of stuff and it would definitely make
a nice master's thesis.

------
michaelchisari
Appleseed - An open source, distributed social networking framework.

<http://opensource.appleseedproject.org>

My Appleseed profile:

<http://developer.appleseedproject.org/michael.chisari/>

Most recent code:

<http://gotham.appleseedproject.org/bruce/>

(Yes, I use comic book characters for testing... Don't judge)

~~~
nowarninglabel
Nice, I was just telling some college students about Appleseed yesterday when
I gave a presentation about securing your online profile. I expressed that
Appleseed, along with other competitors, would be a viable contender to
Facebook (a couple years down the road). Prove me right =)

------
zaidf
<http://69.197.166.101:2261/> Helping freelancers find new work.

Going live tomorrow :)

Edit: if you want to know soon as it's live, add your email here:
<http://tekbob.wufoo.com/forms/notify-me-when-tekbobs-live/>

~~~
robryan
I'm torn on the price display there, given the format unless you attract a
very high quality buyer invariably the price is going to be a factor. But then
if you don't have it makes it harder for the buyer.

~~~
zaidf
Can you clarify what you mean? I'm not sure I follow. Thanks a lot for the
feedback!

~~~
dkokelley
I think he's suggesting that the most obvious way for potential buyers to
quantify freelancers is through price, meaning that no matter what (in most
cases), the job will go to the lowest bidder, leaving quality freelancers with
no other way to 'prove' they are worth more.

I'm not sure I agree with robryan 100%, as there are other ways for buyers to
compare the freelancers (years experience, etc.). For a middle-ground, you
could have the freelancers give a per hour range to be negotiated dependent on
the scope/intensity of the project. Also, you could expand on the freelancers'
credentials by including websites, previous projects, or client testimonials.

Good luck with your launch!

~~~
robryan
yeah, we have plenty of places for freelancers online which are essencially a
race to the bottom on rate, a lot of buyers are looking to compare on rate,
most sellers that sell at a premium would at least like buyers to give them
the time of day to hear what that premium will get them.

~~~
zaidf
I've thought about this idea and 3 things should help:

1\. we'll have a min. hourly rate of $40/hr.

2\. by making it phone-based, we will be filtering out most non-US programmers

3\. we intend to charge $2-5/lead once we get traction. This will probably
make it unaffordable for folks that only compete on price.

I really don't want to attract elance/rentacoder-type audience which only
cares about cost. My experience as a freelancer AND client has shown that you
get what you pay for. I'd like higher end clients to match with higher quality
coders.

~~~
dkokelley
_2\. by making it phone-based, we will be filtering out most non-US
programmers_

I think you underestimate the capacities of non-US programmers. The
international shops (ie. the coders from India and Singapore who can charge a
fraction of what a US programmer would need to) usually have access to great
VOIP and 24/7 availability.

------
jot
<http://digestly.com>

A way for people overwhelmed by Twitter to ensure they don't miss tweets from
a special someone. I use it to follow my wife.

A way for people underwhelmed by Twitter to follow someone without creating an
account. My mother uses it to follow me.

------
chime
<http://bulletxt.com> \- take notes/outlines easily (collapse indented text).

~~~
tuacker
This looks great. One minor problem I had while trying the demo:

    
    
      press [`] key (key to the left of #1) to hide/show subtasks
    

This doesn't work on a German keyboard layout where ^ is next to 1. Pressing
the ` key doesn't work either.

------
vito
<http://darcsden.com/>

I fell in love with darcs (switched from git) and wanted a place to put my
stuff, since github would no longer be of much use to me. So I made it. Right
now I just add things as I need them, or think they'd be a good idea (like
"ssh username@darcsden.com init reponame"). Been meaning to get around to
built-in issue tracking, but I'm busy working on other projects.

Source here: <http://darcsden.com/alex/darcsden>

~~~
danohuiginn
you should call it 'darcshed'. [darcs shed, with bonus darcs head]

------
argon
<http://www.distobs.org/>

Using the CCDs on Androids or iPhones to detect cosmic rays, and in the
process making the world's largest cosmic ray telescope (see
<http://www.auger.org> for the most similar big physics project).
Unfortunately, this project has been dead for awhile now.

~~~
geuis
This is an absolutely fascinating idea. Why have you stopped working on it? I
know that astronomy fans are a small subset of HN readers, but this is the
most interesting project I've heard of in a while.

~~~
argon
Thanks! I just had too much on my plate at the time, and the hobby project got
cut first. If you'd like to help with it, all the source is here:
<http://github.com/cloudchamber/Distributed-Observatory/>

------
benjoffe
<http://pocketodds.com/>

Poker odds calculator (texas holdem), the plan is for the website version to
get linked around and soon release a phone version for a couple of bucks
(starting with iphone, not finished yet).

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Nice! Just add a 'Deal' button so it deals some random cards as you press it.

Sometimes I want to guess what the odds would be of any random game.

------
bdr
<http://www.seddit.com/> \-- Realtime chat using your Reddit identity. It
works, there were just a couple more things I wanted to add (mostly room
discovery, based on subreddits) before announcing it. Got caught up in
something else...

------
hedgehog
It's awesome to see so many building so much cool stuff. I just got lost for
20 minutes in benjoffe's site. Here are a few of mine:

Track lunch debts (turns out I'd rather just buy people lunch but I got to
play with some JS): <http://lunchng.appspot.com/>

Save clippings from web pages (2008, seems like someone builds one of these
every six months, could use a refresh with ideas from
<http://pagestackandroid.appspot.com>): <http://www.clipng.com/>

Make Myst-like walkthroughs with photos you took (2009, might be fun for
someone outside of real estate): <http://www.pictourist.com/>

~~~
richardw
Pictourist could be quite fun for seeing how others live. Imagine following a
person in a foreign country around their guided tour...assuming it's different
enough from your own!

------
maneesh
<http://nearestburrito.com> \- Enter your address, find a burrito

~~~
ydant
May I suggest using the W3C geolocation API to get the user's location and
pre-populate that? It's Simple to get the Coordinates, and then you can
probably use Google's geocode API to get the address.

I just tried to use this while traveling and I don't really know my address.

~~~
natep
Agreed. I don't really see myself using this from my laptop, but if I could
use my phone's already known location...

------
rubyrescue
<http://inboxSEO.com> \- daily or weekly SEO emails - see where does your site
rank, lots of little UI bugs but it works and we have some paying customers
despite the poor UX...

~~~
ddemchuk
good implementation, but why 3 websites for the pro with 1000 keywords?

Don't even limit to websites at all, just use keywords. It's regex parsing
anyways, it's not hard to check any number of domains.

The failing point of almost all rank tracking systems is limiting keywords and
domains the way they do

~~~
techbio
This.

Also: grouping keywords in different, Venn-like ways should be easy and
intuitive.

------
kam
<http://vps.kevinmehall.net:8123/hn>

An Operational Transformation (like Google Wave / EtherPad) implementation in
node.js and coffeescript. Source at <http://github.com/kevinmehall/OTpad> .
It's much cleaner and lighter-weight than the EtherPad open source project.
Chrome recommended for now, FF sort-of supported.

~~~
sgrove
That's really very incredible. I started implementing it in clojure, but I
node is really well suited for this. Thank you for sharing the code!

------
ronnier
<http://viewtext.org>

Pulls article text out of html pages

Populates RSS feeds

Save text to PDF

Extract text from PDF's

API to pull article text in XML, JSON, JSONP formats

~~~
techbio
May I link to it from another page?

[http://viewtext.org/api/text?url=techbio.org&format=html...](http://viewtext.org/api/text?url=techbio.org&format=html&rl=false&mld=1.01)

~~~
ronnier
Sure, that's the main reason I built it. So other sites could easily link to
it. I'm doing just that with <http://ihackernews.com>

~~~
justinchen
ihackernews is probably the most visited site on my iphone. nice work.

------
decadentcactus
<http://oddalerts.com>

Made it for my gf and I, but never got around to polishing it. It still
tentatively works. Basically it sends reminders at odd times because I felt
when you set a reminder, you automatically remember it anyway, and wind up
staring at the clock. So this comes at different times.

Bit fuzzy around the edges and I haven't worked on it in months :(

~~~
aik
Cool idea actually. I'd use something like this for daily notes to self.

------
conesus
<http://www.newsblur.com>

An RSS feed reader with intelligence. Got half of the intelligence part
working. Still lots of bugs and not quite ready for primetime. But soon,
hopefully.

It's also open-source: <http://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur/>

~~~
follower
You should consider promoting this more widely.

Bloglines is closing at the end of the month and there's multiple people who
aren't happy with using Google Reader for various reasons.

I'd be happy with a nice online RSS reader with no intelligence. :)

~~~
conesus
I'm planning to submit it to Hacker News at the end of the week when I have
premium accounts turned on and many more of the bugs worked out. Thanks for
the advice!

------
Inviz
<http://mootools.net/forge/p/lsd> (Demos: <http://inviz.github.com/lsd-
examples/Demos/index.html> <http://jsfiddle.net/inviz/htmmv/>)

New wave interface library that uses SVG to draw graphics, html as a
templating language and a superset of css for theming. Already spent 1 year on
this and have like maybe 5 months to go (add IE support, more polished
features).

The thing is my very state of art code that i'm putting my soul into. Every
day, even a small tweak makes me feel like I'm moving to the right direction.

Proud half baked product (not public production ready, but is used in several
small projects) seeks for interested organizations and contributors,
invizko@gmail.com :)

------
yummyfajitas
Half baked (it currently mostly works): <http://github.com/stucchio/Idli>

An attempt to make bug reporting more git-like, in terms of UI. Use the
command line (not a browser) to file bug reports. Currently interfaces with
github and trac, bugzilla support is next.

1/10 baked (command line part not yet written):
<http://github.com/stucchio/Sqlite-Diff>

It will be exactly sounds like, a diff utility for sqlite databases. It's
something I've wanted on a number of occasions, but had to hack around.
Currently I compare table headers, not table contents yet. (Currently it's
only a library and some tests.)

------
WesleyJohnson
<http://tackynotes.com> \- An idea I had for a couple years as a browser
extension for Firefox but never implemented. When Chrome hit, the ease of
writing extensions was too luring to pass up. I'm not the fastest coder and my
motivation wanders easily so after sitting on this for months and finally
releasing it, I found out someone beat me to the Chrome Gallery with the same
idea. I think both have their strong points, but he has 200k installs and has
been "featured". I've barely got 600. There's more I've wanted to do with it,
but still it sits. I guess that qualifies (for me at least) as half-baked.

------
chaosmachine
<http://bigbooksearch.com>

A visual search engine for Amazon products. It needs some work, and I don't
have a scalable way to get traffic..

------
lr
<http://socialcorral.com/>

I can't say it's my worst work, but I never felt like it was ready to post to
HN as a "Ask HN: Review my new...". But here it is...

~~~
netaddict
Looks useful and impressive.

May be "Show details" should be "About Me". And instead of forcing
"login\signup", a page allowing direct customization of the widget and embed
code would be more impressive.

~~~
lr
Thanks for the feedback! "About Me" is a great suggestion, and I have always
wanted to make a site that allows someone to be able to immediately start
using the site without signing up. I should spend some time to figure out how
to do that...

------
neilxdsouza
Can you take the create table sql statements and create a complete web
application? I.e. sql queries ( if there are foreign key relationships -
automatically construct the inner joins ?) to insert, view, update then expose
the SQL queries in the target language (my target language is C++) as an API
which can be called from the Business layer, automatically construct the User
interface ( for example - Web UI/ Text UI (ncurses ui) / GUI ) and retarget it
for any database ? If you marked the fields in the create table statements as
"search_key" can you automatically add the search facility in the sql stored
procedure all the way up to the UI.

That's what my application is trying to do: Target language=C++, target UI =
Web UI using wt, target database = postgres

git://github.com/neilxdsouza/codehelper.git

Currently it generates a makefile in the output directory which compiles with
a Wt (witty) UI which can be run as a standalone web server. Still a work in
progress - I've done it in C++ - but you need not be restricted to C++ (You
should be able to emit code in any language once you have parsed the modified
sql grammar which my parser already does). Sample inputs available in the
inputs folder. To see the Web UI working you need wt
(<http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt>) and the extjs-2.1 library

~~~
ntoshev
Rails scaffolding does this for Rails. You need to provide a way to implement
custom functionality on these pages though.

------
jashkenas
<http://internettypewriter.com>

Just screwing around with HTML5 SQL storage a couple years ago, so it only
works with Webkit-variants... Saves your pages as you type, listed on the
left, flip the lights on the right.

~~~
icco
That's really cool. Nice work.

------
tpwong
Granary (granary.heroku.com)

Very much half-baked. Granary is sort of an online Access/Bento webapp. It
started off with an emphasis on making data publicly available and editable
(Wikipedia for data?), but that's faded into the background somewhat with
private databases available.

Probably ideal for small websites/non-technical people who want to make their
data available via web interface and API (like a hosted database?). Feel free
to signup with a fake email to mess around with it, this is the dev site (and
also, the only site).

Some simple examples of what it can do:

* <http://granary.heroku.com/public/pj8lF5uM> \- pictures (of fruit)

* <http://granary.heroku.com/public/GKhdmAFt> \- links (bookmarking)

* <http://granary.heroku.com/public/8aHsg1cZ> \- information (the planets)

* <http://granary.heroku.com/public/iiIPmf2H> \- maps (quasi restaurant reviews)

* <http://granary.heroku.com/public/07meNTGa> \- information (caltrain schedule, partial)

------
maresca
<http://www.openpoll.us/>

openpoll is an electronic direct democracy that will allow Americans to vote
on state and federal bills and elections. It is currently in development and
has been for the past 2 years (I work on it in my spare time as getting
funding isn't a viable option). I am in the data acquisition stage right now.
That means writing parsers to pull legislation information from every state's
website. As of right now, the site isn't much more than a UI slapped on top of
a DB. It has registration, basic voting, and commenting. I would like to hear
any potential ideas from the internet community for this site.

I plan on having beta testing in the first quarter of 2011. Some point after
that, I will open source the code. Then I will add a Web API that will allow
smartphone applications to be built. And if I get enough traction, eventually
turn my LLC into a non-profit. My target market is every single American. My
eventual goal is to turn phone booths into voting booths. Pretty lofty goals,
but I believe it will make America a much better place.

------
benatkin
Not quite half-baked:

<http://benatkin.github.com/outliner.js>

Anywhere from just a name to README Driven Development[1] to the
aforementioned:

<http://github.com/benatkin>

[1]: [http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/08/23/readme-driven-
devel...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/08/23/readme-driven-
development.html)

------
benjoffe
<http://www.mickjoffe.com/>

Got lots of original content (interviews, 1500 of them); not sure the best way
to make money out of this, in fact if you have some good ideas to monetize
this stuff please let me know. Do you think ads would be best or some
arrangement like 10% of the content free and pay to access the rest?

------
kaffeinecoma
<http://quickbrownfoxtutor.appspot.com>

It's an HTML5 typing tutor that I'm working on. Also planning to sell the
tools I use to build it as a jump-starter API for folks wishing to create
GWT/App Engine products:

<http://gwtquickstarter.appspot.com>

------
wvenable
<http://www.fruitshow.org> \- A simple forum

Mainly implemented at <http://www.crazyontap.com>

The original version was built in 3 hours after Joel Spolsky closed his off
topic forum ( <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/01/25.html> ). The
name itself comes from Joel, he called us a "3rd rate fruit show". I put a
bunch more hours into it and open sourced it -- a few people still download
occasionally.

I had intended to make it a much better forum following Joel's own design
philosophy (
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BuildingCommunitieswi...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BuildingCommunitieswithSo.html)
) but sadly life got in the way. I'm still thinking I might revisit it
someday.

------
dools
<http://smsmyride.com>

<http://smscard.com.au>

i also have this half-baked search engine that has no content:
whatwhere.com.au :) but you can't really do anything with that!!

(incidentally when you're ready to add "rest of the world" you can use my
8centsms.com API ;)

------
jasonlotito
<http://ductmail.com>

Email reminder system. Dead simple. Has an mobile-client that's also easy to
use. I use it all the time. It works.

------
catechu
I wanted to be able to see products on Amazon side-by-side with their pros and
cons: <http://silvos.com>.

I need to add more products, product specs, and fix the way the pros/cons
work, but I'm already using it to start thinking about which digital camera to
get.

~~~
happybuy
Interesting idea - in a similar space to my startup <http://www.happybuy.com/>

It may be good if the site was able to, based upon the metadata and extraction
from the product description, show the relative differences in the specs of
the products.

For instance, if I compare a Macbook 13" and a Macbook Pro 15" it would be
great if it listed all of the differences - such as screen size: 2", price:
$300, speed: 0.4Ghz, weight: 700gms, popularity: 200 difference in sales rank
etc.

It would allow objective comparisons to go along with the subjective
comparisons of the reviews you currently show.

~~~
catechu
That's a great point -- currently, I'm in the process of scraping specs from
other sites, and I really like your idea of putting a layer of understanding
over that to simplify the display for the user.

Kind of like Google Squared, but easier to generate the table.

------
tcc619
<http://nextsprocket.com> Pay and get paid to complete open source tasks,
bugs, etc. We are having trouble figuring out why the idea is not catching on.
Is it fundamentally the idea of paying for open source, the traction or other?

~~~
sgrove
Fixing bugs is a much less glamourous task than implementing features, and
people aren't as inclined to take on the dull and frustrating task of fixing
other's mistakes.

Beyond payment, how do you build up the pride and reputation of bug-fixers?
How do you make them heroes in the community? Or rather, just heroes in
general?

~~~
tcc619
I thought of the application as a way for freelancers to get paid for
relatively short tasks in between jobs while helping the open source
community.

The site isn't geared just for bug fixes. It's any task for any open source
project that needs to be done for a price. For example, this recent task
<http://nextsprocket.com/tasks/python-for-enunciate> wants to port enunciate
from ruby to python.

------
alokt_
<http://bit.ly/callbreak> and <http://fishinmyhead.com:3000> . It's a popular
card game in Nepal, similar to Spades here. One is a rails app another
Seaside.

------
slantyyz
Hacker News Safari Extension: <http://github.com/braintapper/Hacker-News-
Safari-Extension>

My attempt at a prettified Safari Extension for reading HN - for fun, not
money. Lets you star items, follow sources and or user submissions etc. Uses
Safari's SQLite db to store stuff.

Some explanation of how/why:
[http://blog.braintapper.com/update_hacker_news_safari_extens...](http://blog.braintapper.com/update_hacker_news_safari_extension)

Only about halfway there, got busy with contract work. The source is all there
if you want to build it though. Still buggy. Some edge cases are breaking my
page scraping code (i.e. HN Poll items, etc.).

------
jeffclark
<http://www.playlookit.com> === A daily scavenger hunt you play with your cell
phone camera.

------
megamark16
<http://www.apprabbit.com> \- Turn spreadsheets into web apps. Kinda like
Wufoo, except our forms aren't pretty. But we do support setting up
relationships between your datasets and we auto generate the views for you. We
also have a fairly robust security model that lets you restrict user/group
access to datasets both vertically (filters records meeting criteria) and
horizontally (restrict access to certain fields). Plus what you're actually
creating are Django apps, so (in theory) you can export them when you're done
building them and host them on your own servers.

Go to /beta-signup/ to skip the mailing list and go right to creating a real
account.

------
fictorial
<http://playrelay.io>

I wish I had some time to finish it (client work first)! It also might be a
miniscule market.

~~~
benologist
I don't think it would be a miniscule market, someone was asking me about
multiplayer on iphone the other day and I don't even make iphone games.

~~~
fictorial
Sorry I was unclear. Multiplayer on iOS is a huge market. But with Apple
providing peer-to-peer built-in a hosted solution such as PlayRelay might not
find many fans. Game Center might be "good enough". That is why I am trying to
add things like accountability (opponent is losing and quits the game with no
punishment) and tournaments.

------
JesseAldridge
Haha, my project couldn't be a better fit for your description:
<http://valuegrapher.com/>

~~~
dools
Looks great! I do all my timesheeting via an IRC bot - will plug this thing in
and then blog about it when I get the chance :)

~~~
kolinko
hey - can you say more about the IRC bot? I'm working on ohMore.com and the
idea is somewhat similar, but with web/mobile interface instead of irc.

------
jayliew
<http://rapidsocialresponse.com> \- An automated response system for Twitter
@mentions ( _not_ canned responses). That is, you preset a response to a
specific @mention to you. I'm using Django + Python AIML at the back-end, so
there's some NLP involved (although that knowledge is _not_ needed on the for
end-users).

The name is from Jeremiah Owyang's post here: [http://www.web-
strategist.com/blog/2010/03/05/altimeter-repo...](http://www.web-
strategist.com/blog/2010/03/05/altimeter-report-the-18-use-cases-of-social-
crm-the-new-rules-of-relationship-management/)

------
jarsj
www.appcanvas.com. I posted it here a few days back and was blasted for poor
and unintuitive usability. Have been working my ass off on the UX since then.
For what's it worth it definitely fits the description here.

~~~
dools
I think this is an incredible concept! I tried to use it but couldn't actually
enter in any text (FF 3.6.11) but keep at it! This is a really great idea and
already well on the way to being a great execution.

~~~
jarsj
Yeah the usability sucks. Right now the problem is that one can use it after
15 minutes of training and become expert in may be few hours of training,
after which you can create super complex sites like twitter/HN.

I am doing a UX rewamp and trying to minimize the learning curve. The next
version with some major UI modifications and support for all browsers should
be out in 2 weeks. Do follow me on twitter or drop a line and I will make sure
you know.

~~~
dools
Will follow for sure. Hey - Harsh Jain - were you on Google SOC 2005? Or is
that just a really common Indian name :)

~~~
jarsj
I worked for Project Looking Glass, added natural language voice control. It
was really cool demo and stuff but didn't go anywhere as the parent project
was always in a demo like state itself.

I did continue to work for Google and played a part in some of the SoC
activities for next year.

------
dyogenez
<http://movief.ly>

Wanted a place to keep track of what movies I was watching, when and who I was
watching them with, and then be able to recall them later.

For instance: Recent movies watched
<http://movief.ly/users/adamfortuna/viewings>

Movies first seen in 2009 <http://movief.ly/users/adamfortuna/lists/first-
seen-in-2009>

Never went beyond the 'scratch my own itch' stage, but gomiso seems to like
the idea of checking in to TV/movies.

~~~
Swoopey
i like this idea. my husband and i are always watching tons of movies and can
never keep track.

~~~
dyogenez
Thanks! I really want to get it to the point where it can look into your
friends lists to generate lists as well.

For instance -- What're my girlfriends favorite movies that I've never seen?
Or What are my friends favorite movies of all time (that I have seen or
haven't seen)? In the end it's all about keeping track of what you've seen,
and helping decide what you should see next though, so it might have Netflix
integration so I don't have to reinvent the recommendation wheel either. What
movies you'll like is only half the equation though -- the other half is what
people you know are actually watching!

------
sga
<http://www.antiqueway.com> \- antique store listings with a dose of mapping.

The ultimate goal is to have pricing for improved listings (description,
couple pics, link to website) and tiered pricing for the listing of antiques
that the antique store has for sale. Example of a site doing the former is
www.antiquesincanada.com and the latter www.sellingantiques.co.uk/

I think the main challenges here are SEO and pounding the pavement. If you
have any thoughts or ideas for improvement, fire away!

------
DavidPP
<http://electopinion.ca/>

About two years ago, me and my partner gave ourself 48h to launch a project.
We never touched it since then and the database has more than 1 gig of data by
now... I guess there should be something to do with it but we never had the
time and/or motivation to touch it again after that.

We still managed to get some coverage (press, tv, etc.) on that so even if
it's not something really complicated, I'm still proud of it.

~~~
the_unknown
Too bad I didn't see this sooner - it would have made a nice simple way to
keep track of the various municipal elections happening across the country at
the moment.

If this could be customized for the user's location (or per account) so that
the local Toronto/Calgary/Durham/Ottawa/etc election was covered this could
gain huge traction.

This is great - maybe you can push it further for the next federal election?

~~~
DavidPP
Maybe, we had good coverage but almost no visits. I think Twitter wasn't
popular enough two years ago.

But the real problem is that we aren't really motivated by politics so that
the real reason why we didn't add any features yet.

------
rb2k_
It's not a real "startup" type of project, but these are some of my half-
finished projects that I'd like to bring to a stable and releasable point some
time:

\-----------------

At <http://blog.marc-seeger.de/> , I'm trying to get a blog based on serious
(<http://github.com/colszowka/serious>) (ruby, sinatra + flat files) up and
running. I don't seem to find the time (or muse) to keep doing some
improvements such as:

\- start adding more CSS and beef up the HTML semantically

\- publish some new papers (e.g. my M.Sc. thesis)

\- Introduce tags

\- Create a cellphone-friendly version by just using CSS3 media queries

\------------------

<http://fitness.marc-seeger.de/category/joggen> (aka:
<http://github.com/rb2k/run-a-log> ) is another side project that works, but
could need some polish.

I scratched my own itch after I couldn't find a simple way to visualize gpx
files recorded with my cellphone (simple = just upload via scp)

\------------------

<http://github.com/rb2k/viddl-rb>

A plugin-extendable commandline downloader for video sites. Currently does
Youtube, Vimeo and Megavideo. I basically hacked it together and never got
arround to properly document or package it... :(

------
dpapathanasiou
<http://www.stealthmodewatch.com/>

Just four days after I "soft-launched" by telling a few friends, the site
wound up on TechCrunch ([http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/04/stealth-mode-watch-
another-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/04/stealth-mode-watch-another-nail-
in-the-coffin-of-stealth/)), and now I'm adding more features with the goal of
creating a freemium/pro-upgrade business model.

------
sjs
Heh, just take a look at my github repos: <http://github.com/samsonjs>

Highlights:

* <http://github.com/samsonjs/Mojo.Ext>

* <http://github.com/samsonjs/compiler>

* <http://github.com/samsonjs/elisp.js>

* <http://github.com/samsonjs/elschemo>

------
gaza3g
<http://offbudget.heroku.com>

Simple and no-nonsense budgeting app using mostly inline editing. Theres only
like 4 main pages planned namely 'Dashboard', 'Budgets', 'Daily Expenditure'
and 'Reports'.

I have only coded 'Budgets' at this point. Signing up doesn't require email
confirmation at this point.

Screenshot: <http://offbudget.heroku.com/images/screenshot.png>

------
oms2010
<http://www.organizemysearch.com>

I developed organizemysearch.com after being tired of keeping tons of car ads
and notes all over the place while I was looking for a used car a few years
ago. I wanted an application that will let me enter all the data I wanted to
keep track of when searching for something (eg. color, miles, make) and later
be able to quickly and easily sort through everything so I can compare things
based on my priorities.

The idea is to let you compare properties of items you are considering buying
across multiple websites. It's a shopping comparison tool

The official definition from the website is this:

"organizemysearch.com helps you organize your searches, keep track of them,
and provide you quick tools to sort and display all the information your are
considering when making a final decision. In other words it helps you manage
searching for information in the real world, regardless of what you are
actually searching for."

The project is public but I have been caught up with other projects recently
and didn't get around to market it (part of it being that the app falls into
the caregory of 'people don't know it's useful until they use it'.

------
psawaya
A HTML5 puzzle game: <http://www.sokogame.com>

Got some very useful feedback when I posted it here, update coming soon.

------
brlewis
Overall, <http://ourdoings.com/> is beautiful once you've uploaded hundreds of
photos. But there are still ugly parts: I'm still not 100% satisfied with the
registration page. The headlines page for any given year is ugly. Several
features (e.g. using a custom domain) are not self-explanatory. But I'm
definitely proud of it.

------
dbingham
<http://www.fridgetofood.com>

StackExchange meets TasteSpotting and hopefully, eventually LocalHarvest

~~~
hnkevin
holy mouse-clicks batman! that's an awesome site/project.. sending to the wife
now

~~~
dbingham
Thanks :) I'm working on the second beta version and am almost ready to take
it live.

------
kiba
Mine is <http://www.soulplaying.com>

It's a web app that integrate RPG elements with a TODO list.

~~~
catechu
I'd like to check it out, but it doesn't seem to be up.

~~~
kiba
Oh sorry. For some reason, it only like www.soulplaying.com not
soulplaying.com.

Try the link again. It'll work.

------
systemtrigger
<http://drunsen.com> (instant search), <http://dealhill.com> (daily deals),
<http://audiothink.com> (narration), <http://videothink.com> (video editing)

------
dprice1
<http://www.propgrok.org/> \-- A (nonpartisan) guide to 2010 California
Propositions. I would appreciate any feedback, and I realize it's not too
pretty. My bigger issue is that I'm at a loss as to how to get people to come
visit the site since this is a hobby project. Any ideas?

~~~
hedgehog
Make it easy for someone with an opinion on an issue to type in their analysis
and share it to Facebook (with a "more" link back to your site). Recently I've
had several conversations about voting behavior, I think many people vote
mostly based on advice from their friends. Maybe you can help the politically
minded friends share their issues and in the process build a community for
them.

~~~
dprice1
Took me a while, but I have that implemented! Thanks for the great suggestion.

------
patrickaljord
<http://cahuma.com>

Get a page for your community with events, jobs, groups, members and filter
everything right on the map to see what's near you. It also has live chat
using websocket (done in two days with 3 other guys for railsrumble). It also
integrates with facebook, twitter, gmail, linkedin and more.

------
bambax
Ok, I'll bite.

It's a little app that lets you find Imdb scores and release years for movies:
you type a list of titles in a textbox and it responds with info that you can
then export as .csv

It's in the form of a Chrome extension for now (because I want it to be a
Chrome app as soon as possible) that you have to use on a specific page.

The extension is here:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bjkkhgcacicbgbkn...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bjkkhgcacicbgbknagdacnlnnckghajf)

The page you use it from is here:

<http://moviemagic.adgent.com/>

I built it for a friend that has a big collection of movies on disks, that he
has yet to watch, and who wanted to know which movies were worth his time.

It still needs a lot of work, but I lack motivation to improve it since I
don't watch many movies myself and the friend I built it for found it met his
needs as is.

But if anyone is interested I could go back to it.

------
pjscott
A really simple web app that lets you create and take multiple-choice quizzes:

<http://koalaquiz.appspot.com/>

Some friends were talking about making such a thing, and I'm tired of
discussions of "hey we could do this cool thing" that ultimately go nowhere,
so I just jumped in and _did_ it.

------
rfugger
<http://ripplepay.com/> \- mutual credit payments through a social network.
First site I ever made 5 years ago, proud of it, but never really made it very
usable or useful. Just started working on a rewrite so I can start adding new
features, like a marketplace...

------
Nogwater
<http://www.SpellingThing.com/>

Improve your spelling through daily practice.

------
chops
<http://www.triviathing.com> \- Trivia game inspired by IRC trivia bots.

Very early, still needs a TON of questions, and a handful of bugfixes. But
it's semi-functional, and I've played it with my friends and family for a
smashing good time (until we start getting duplicates).

~~~
nowarninglabel
Yeah, including a bugfix for it to work on Chrome in Linux. I choose a game,
submit, then get a blank page with just the header.

~~~
chops
Thank you for the feedback. It's worth noting that if you don't have flash, it
won't work. It currently relies on flash for persistent socket connections.
I'm working on getting it working with websockets.

But it should work on chrme, which is also my browser of choice.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Interesting, I do have flash block, but disabled it for your site. I still
didn't get anything, but perhaps flashblock is still at fault.

------
reynolds
Achieve.ly. I had a few people interested in using it but I took a contracting
position and had to stop working on it. I have a few people waiting to use it
too. I'm probably just going to open it up publicly to let the handful of
people use it.

I'm also working on some client/server stuff for automated web deployments.

------
thethimble
<http://courserail.com>

A project to revamp the online course directory for UCLA. For reference, the
original directory is here:
<http://www.registrar.ucla.edu/schedule/schedulehome.aspx>

------
mmb
<http://urls.matthewm.boedicker.org/>

code <http://github.com/mmb/murlsh>

Right now a link blog for those who want to self-host and customize. May build
a site that hosts these or add some kind of federation.

------
rooshdi
ChatPatio.com - I just embedded a bunch of chatrooms into different topics
people would want to discuss. It's been sitting on the side untouched for a
few months now. I just created it as a quick mockup and may launch a real app
sometime.

<http://chatpatio.com>

------
swalberg
<http://smallpayroll.ca> \- an online payroll site that does the paperwork and
calculations, you write the checks. I have some paid users, but I'm still
working on a few key features that are holding me back with a large part of
the market.

------
dclaysmith
This belongs more in a "Ask HN: Show us your 'dead on the vine' projects":

[http://www.jooque.com/d_clay_smith/band_of_horses_everything...](http://www.jooque.com/d_clay_smith/band_of_horses_everything_all_the_time/184/)

You could play videos and keep searching while the video played, make and
share playlists, etc. It stopped working when YouTube started muting copyright
songs and then made some tweaks to their API and now there are dozens of
similar sites so never had any real drive to fix it.

That was 3 years ago. It was one of my first php and ajaxy projects and is a
bit dreadful code wise. It wouldn't have taken anytime to improve it and who
knows, if I had kept it in running order it might have done something.

As it is, I think I made about ten bucks in Adwords and Amazon affiliate
money...

------
misterhaywood
WeatherLoop° - <http://weatherloop.com>

Receive Weather Texts Everyday.

------
zenocon
<http://biblioflip.com> \-- just a landing page right now. this is a cross-
platform (mac/linux/win) desktop elibrary app. drag-n-drop pdf, chm, etc. into
it and it 'figures out' what the content is and populates all the meta-info
(i.e. authors, isbn, publisher, cover image, etc.). edit meta-info in bulk.
lightweight, clean ui, easy to use. will also have lucene full text search
(todo). will also expose RESTful web service so that apps like Stanza on iPad
can browse and d/l the content to the devices. i've been pouring my time into
this from 8PM to 2-3AM on/off while not doing my day job. if anyone wants a
peek, i can send you an installer. would love help building the website ;)

------
abrown28
<http://destructivegenius.com/game2/>

right click to turn, left click to fire, 0 - 9 to set speed. It's just me
playing around with node and canvas. I can't decide if I should spend the time
on it to turn it into an actual game.

------
davidmurphy
Murphy on Luxury: <http://murphyonluxury.com>. Seeking to emulate the success
of email newsletter verticals like DailyCandy & Thrillist, but with a refined
editorial tone and a focus on luxury travel (news/reviews of resorts, hotels,
spas, first class/private aviation, etc). High CPMs for this sort of audience
(that's the goal at least), and it's a topic I love.

I've focused most of the design on the email templates so far, so the website
remains very alpha.

Trying to decide whether to bootstrap or try to get F/F/F or angel/seed $.
(DailyCandy, for example, apparently had $300K seed funding only later raised
money from Bob Pittman (after 250K subscribers, I think I read).

------
abraham
HN extension for Google Chrome that adds profile hovercards and instant
search. I really dislike the current hovercards and the code is dirty but it
works.

<http://github.com/abraham/hackernews-extension>

------
softlaunched
Image-focused chat: <http://popchat.org>

------
danfitch
<http://www.squarechat.com>

This is just a room so you can see others on and not just yourself
<http://squarechat.com/hackernews>

------
amanuel
<http://promoappcodes.com>

A site that lets developers share promo codes for their iOS apps to bloggers
and app reviewers. It does the job, but there is so many things I want to do
with it.

------
pontifier
<http://www.crossies.com> is a media marketplace. It is very ugly, but try it
out and let me know what you think.

Each of the codes below will allow you to create an account with an initial
balance of $10 on the site. They are one time use so first come first
served.<br>

T2S6DUTW

XYF9ZYR6

BP5T5CX5

WMDWXGWF

9ECCZWZN

K7MBV47X

G3GC658T

GCE6J3BH

7DMWZCAB

9MDVFBHP

------
lnanek
<http://bunnyland-tactics.appspot.com/>

It's a two player, turn based, web strategy game. It's like Stratego, but with
bunnies instead of soldiers, and fog of war instead of not being able to see
what a piece is. It's my first AppEngine app, so a lot of it was just learning
to use the Data Store, which is quite different from the RDBMSs that I'm used
to.

Source code and screenshots are available here:
<http://code.google.com/p/bunnyland-tactics/>

------
cloudwalking
Khoi Vinh (<http://subtraction.com>) and I made something called Shorty
(<http://get-shorty.com>). It was the first URL shortener you could install on
your own server.

I built Shorty in high school. It's absolutely dreadful code; hopefully I'll
rewrite it sometime after I graduate college.

Last Christmas I built a webapp that displays my iTunes music library. I can't
show it to you though, because then you'd max my home's bandwidth.

------
qqqq2010
A service that has no backend (no server calls, DB, 'scary' stuff to
consumers) that lets you back up your tweets on your own terms. Basically
gives you ownership of things you write, without relying on any third party to
access, store, or send you your own writing. Eventually will be given out as a
folder with some .js and .html files, all self contained.

<http://www.mcphersonindustries.com/bucket/tweets/RunMe.html>

------
Swoopey
<http://sayonarastuff.com> personal project for the expat community in
Tokyo.... needs a lot of work, loads slowly, very buggy.

------
terra_t
<http://ookaboo.com/>

I've got an amazing image acquisition pipeline that finds thousands of images
a day with little human intervention, but there's barely any user-visible
categorization, the navigation sux, the full text search sux, and there's a
lot of infrastructral stuff that sux too, but at least you can't see it.

Not only that, but to make the site successful I need to promote it to the
sky.

I expect to chip away at some of those issues over the next year or so.

~~~
iamgoat
I _really_ like this site! Good job.

------
danparsonson
<http://dambr.com> \- a quick and simple RSS/Atom feed reader I'm writing to
replace Bloglines when it dies at the end of the month.

------
seanmccann
<http://scoopbase.com> \- It's just the landing page right now. Working hard
tonight to get something people are use.

------
bluedevil2k
<http://nxtpass.com>

A web app that handles two-factor authentication systems for web sites that
want to add it. Let's you use an API to generate a password that gets SMS'ed
or voice called to your user, then let's you validate what they typed.

I figured if Google, Facebook, and Chase banks have them, then many other
sites will want them too. And they don't want (or know how) to do it
themselves. Tough to market though.

------
dpritchett
<http://dpritchett.github.com/chatbox/>

I had an idea to build a chatroom-flavored MUD that is played through the
browser. There's a live demo on no.de that you can find at the top of the
docs.

I've currently paralyzed myself with a desire to reimplement the backend in
other languages including Clojure. The Node development cycle is really fast
though - getting onto the JVM has slowed me down.

------
csomar
<http://onlineqrlab.com> This is the first iteration. Actually re-coding it to
fit into Fat-Free. Will add a decoder, other functionalities, a sharing
tool... I really have nothing specific about it and will see how it goes and
will decide later.

Grabbing the QrCodes that get coded and seeing what people are looking for ;)
this would help me later on deciding my QrCode product.

------
mmmmax
<http://vol.ly> \- Volly ~ Plans made easy

An app to help friends get together quickly for casual events. iPhone app just
released.

------
ewjordan
One of my first programming projects, a physics game done with Processing:
<http://www.ewjordan.com/RGBApplet/> (warning, that link is a Java applet,
don't blame me if your browser crashes!)

Buggy as hell (won't work if you reload the page, I think the applet viewer
doesn't reset statics?), and really rough. Probably one of the toughest
control schemes imaginable.

------
thedigitalengel
<http://github.com/sanjoy/L>

A call-by-name untyped lambda calculus evaluator. I have no clue what to do
with it.

------
smackjer
<http://www.twackit.com>

Track any numeric metric over time using your Twitter account.

People have used to to track their weight, mpg, jogging, movie ratings, etc.
Most of the users right now are Japanese, tracking their "hakaru diet"
(whatever that is).

Here's an example report: <http://www.twackit.com/yishibashi01/hakarudiet>

------
zeemonkee
<http://whatsmycallsign.appspot.com/>

When you're on the phone and you need to spell your name, address etc. It will
print out the international call sign (Alpha, Delta, Lima etc).

Took me about 30 mins or so, running on Google App Engine but almost all
JavaScript. Was going to make it into an Android app instead as a learning
exercise, but never got round to it.

------
rob_r0
Claycloud: Sharing and Executing Python Scripts in the Browser

<http://claycloud.appspot.com/about>

------
hvdm
<http://www.weathermap.eu/> Weather forecast based on free data. Only rain
forecast for now. I had (still have) plans to make it much better with wind,
temperature etc., nicer graphics, better animation and an Android App. I am
working on too many other side project, but I hope to start working on this
one soon again.

------
slowpoison
A bit late to the party, but here's mine. It's an online shop list management
web-app. It's not open to the public. You'll need to send me your email
address for me to set you up an account.

<http://shopsmart.lifeinlists.net>

PS: ShopSmart needs a Google account to work. So, whatever email you send
needs to be associated with a Google account.

------
mtoader
<http://www.uberadviser.com>

I want to make learning (for a self learner) easier by matching learning
intent with materials specific for someone's learning style.

Basically if you are visual learner the system will try to suggest more
visually oriented materials for the courses you are taking right now.

I think it should be really valuable to a busy student :).

------
nicelios
<http://www.goblabble.com>

Instant voice recording over the phone. Listen by phone or web.

------
alavrik
<http://piqi.org> \-- a better alternative to XML, JSON, CSV, S-expressions,
etc.

------
natep
Nobody's going to look at my response at this point, but

github.com/nsp/JSkills

So far it's just a port of Microsoft Research's TrueSkill rating algorithm.
Next up is to learn SQL so I can test the accuracy of the algorithm, and once
that's done, a web site to allow you to track games with friends (I'll
probably end up porting it again to Python or Ruby)

------
reidman
<http://artistorm.com>

I started the website as a senior design project in 2005. My team won a $10k
entrepreneurship contest, but we were all finishing college and drowning in
debt, so we split the prize up and went our separate ways. I intended to sell,
but never got around to it.

A year later: Etsy.

------
icco
Uhm, This was about three hours worth of work, and never came back to it.
<http://prj-megan.heroku.com/> source is here:
<http://github.com/icco/Project-Megan>.

I have no doubt someone could blow this up.

------
aaronblohowiak
<http://toylanguage.com> \- it is kind of like jsfiddle + pubsub

------
ericbb
<http://norstrulde.org/tty/tty.html> An ASCII-art, note-taking,
{box,line}-drawing thing. Was the first thing I made with Javascript. Drag-n-
drop to draw. Type to insert text. Edit: I think Safari is the only browser it
kind of works in.

------
dan_sim
<http://timetracking.im> : time-tracking and timesheets on IM

~~~
dtwwtd
This is a great project! I'd like a way to be able to list existing tasks /
projects and then I would probably use it

~~~
dan_sim
when writing "select project" (shortcut : sp) or "select task" (shortcut :
st), it lists them so you can choose a task already created.

~~~
dtwwtd
Great, thanks! I was just typing project names after the command.

------
atomon
After spending a ton of time trying to think of a name for a web app, I spent
a couple hours writing this short domain name generator. It's a bit buggy and
it doesn't generate the world's greatest names, but it's something.

<http://shortdomains.heroku.com/>

------
bjhess
<http://scrawlers.com>

100-word stories and workshopping. My first Rails project from 2007.

<http://pasteforward.com>

A Sinatra project from over last weekend. Forward an email, get a reply with a
private Pastie link. Working but not polished.

------
pretz
<http://alex.turnlav.net/yarg/> OS X interface for rsync. One of those pet
projects I never found the time to give the polish it needs. Github:
<http://github.com/Pretz/Yarg>

------
fudge
<http://illustrend.com> \- Self hosted, real-time Erlang/GWT metrics system.
Uses Munin plugins, log files, HTTP GET, or a TCP socket to get the metrics
into the system. Drag and drop chart and trend-list building to get the data
back out.

------
ChristianMarks
This is more like unbaked: <http://wallstdollar.com>

------
mise
<http://www.irishionary.com> \- a collaborative Irish dictionary. It's been up
a couple of years now, but developing new bits is a pain in the ass
specifically due to my complex implementation of a multi-lingual interface.

------
thechangelog
<http://lyrica.heroku.com/> so I can have a way to view my chords and lyrics
on the go. Also an excuse to play with jQuery Mobile.

<http://www.github.com/alexdunae/lyrica>

------
josegonzalez
<http://github.com/josegonzalez/git-php>

Crappy re-implementation of git-web in php. Yes, I realize it looks like
github. Yes, I realize the code is from various existing frameworks/blogs. But
git internals are so cool!

------
aarongough
<http://RobotsMadeToKill.com/>

This has been worked on in various forms for over a year now. The main issue
was always with getting quality data. No attempts at optimization have been
made yet, but it's fairly usable even so...

------
bgrohman
Bizzybe - <http://bizzybe.com/>

This is my first project using Web.py. I wanted to get a feel for the
framework and see how difficult it would be to build a minimalist twitter-like
site. Not sure if I'm going to give it any more time.

~~~
bgrohman
I'm the only user so far: <http://bizzybe.com/bgrohman/>

------
skybrian
<http://code.google.com/p/testgal/>

------
bradly
<http://lightpack.heroku.com/>

A site to manage your backpacking gear and track your pack weight for
different trips. A very needed service for ultra-light backpackers. Still
needs a little polish, but it's usable.

------
dteoh
<http://hg.dteoh.com/treasuremap>

It's a stand-alone version of Swing appframework 1.03's ResourceMap
implementation. I didn't want to use their entire framework and also needed a
few extra resource loaders.

------
ajayjapan
<http://www.croowd.com/>

A search engine that allows you to check-in and comment on sites in search
results -> can you be the future mayor of hacker news? Essentially Google +
Foursquare. Suggestions welcomed.

------
cvg
<http://frutell.com> \- Daily Deal Aggregator

------
user24
<http://www.gifexplode.com> is pretty half baked, I've never put enough effort
into tidying it up, but it does the job, and reddit love it (~30k
uniques/month, mostly due to reddit spikes).

------
ideamonk
I'm toying with a gmail chat backup/offline sync tool, calling it Gattic -
gmail chats attic. PoC is ready, yet to glue it to the gui and resolve some
issues with UI. <http://appstokill.com>

------
anildigital
<http://planetrubyonrails.net/>

------
sahillavingia
<http://reworder.appspot.com/>

------
zszugyi
I just started mine recently, uploaded the first version on heroku yesterday.
I got the initial idea from challenge.greplin.com.
<http://codingchallenge.heroku.com>

------
mgz
<http://emojiblog.com> \- blogging for introverts.

Waiting for my designer to make it nicer. And have to create a switch to make
Sunday the first day of week instead of Monday for you americans:)

------
makeramen
<http://www.makeramen.com>

------
terryjsmith
<http://www.jaxified.com/>

------
savrajsingh
Http://hitbio.com - your bio in your search hits. Search for yourself, tag and
reorganize the results, and share. Solves problem of people searching for you
and not being sure about which results apply to you.

------
pistoriusp
<http://billable.co.za>

It's getting there - Despite design I'm practically the only person working on
it. Desperately trying to finish paying jobs so that I can get it done.

------
jackfoxy
<http://www.facster.com>

------
chrischen
<http://Like.fm> \- people always ask me how is it different from last.fm.
It's a work in progress so frankly at the moment not too much, but there will
be!

------
lenary
<http://morethantheyneed.org> \- it's a project for reporting rubygems that
use >= in their dependencies (this is considered a faux pas)

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://watrcoolr.us/> \- most discussed news in a few min

<http://hacker.watrcoolr.us/> \- hacker version

------
teh
<http://gitblogs.com/> \- there is a long to-do list and I'm still working on
it at least once a week. Not investing too much energy though.

------
danielh
<http://analytics4i.appspot.com> Access your Google Analytics account from the
iPhone. More prototype than half baked

------
kolinko
ohMore.com - it's supposed to be a health tracker, but with a new kind of
input. You write down everything in plain text and let the system behind it
generate stats etc. Something like twitter, but with no followers.. Or like
wolfram-alpha, but remembering the user.

Currently I'm gathering various kinds of inputs and trying to find some free
time to implement first analysis (caffeine intake & spendings). I worked with
bots & ai before, so hopefully I know what I'm doing :)

what do you think?

~~~
Mz
If you can get it to deliver the stats, I like it a lot and will be happy to
promote it on my health site.

~~~
kolinko
thanks! I'll get back to you once it actually works.

------
maserati
<http://jamafriend.com/LargeMap.aspx> \- a project I built during my free time
and I'm still working on it.

------
sjs382
<http://isshort.com>

I wrote a blog post about it here: <http://sjstrutt.com/is-short>

------
wanderful
<http://imissafri.ca/>

Not a business project, just a fun aside to share hi-res wallpaper from
Africa. Other projects on the go, of course.

------
geekam
It is just a small plugin but there you go, just uploaded it...
<http://github.com/amanjeev/histriki>

------
JesseAldridge
Some feedback for your site: You might want to put up a message promising not
to do unethical things with my phone number. It would give me a little peace
of mind.

~~~
dholowiski
Good point. fwiw I do promise.

------
oogoog
<http://iijo.org>

Chinese flashcards

------
jcfrei
<http://askcue.com> a self-organizing stream of conversations, pretty useless
since there's no traffic at the moment.

------
zimro
D*&n, this is why I love this place, overwhelming creativity.

My entry would be <http://listward.com> . Still much left to do.

------
iisbum
<http://www.iwatchedit.com> \-- easy way to track the movies that you've seen
and what you thought of them

------
crawshaw
<http://www.estful.com/>

A site for recipes. No-one uses it, and I feel that it needs a lot more work.

------
kabuks
<http://videoheatmaps.com>

See which part of your youtube videos users are watching. A poor man's wistia.

------
dustyreagan
<http://memeoclock.com> \- Stuff I find funny equipped with a "next" button.

------
miGlanz
<http://www.gatcka.com>

It's a simple discussion board, w/o registration, very (too?) clean.

------
donohoe
<http://beta621.com/projects/dayinpictures/>

------
nreece
Weekis - <http://weekis.com>

A Minimal, Unobtrusive and Focused Week Planner.

------
rokhayakebe
<http://contexium.com> business phone calls analytics

------
jiganti
<http://www.crushtease.com>

Anonymous matching site with a twist.

~~~
dools
This is cool - and kids will love it. I don't get the "50%" thing though - why
complicate this any further?! I mean I know I'm FARRRR far far from being the
target market here - but it just seems to make no sense to me and doesn't add
anything to the usefulness of the program.

~~~
jiganti
We were thinking about omitting the actual percentages and just telling them
that any four of those possibilities will happen. So far we haven't gotten any
traction, but we haven't spent much time marketing it because we have been
working on another more exciting project that will probably be ready for
launch by next week.

------
c1sc0
<http://pitchpower.appspot.com>

------
kevinburke
<http://rssafter5.appspot.com>

------
pornel
<http://pornel.net/gamejam/>

------
techbio
<http://www.timetapper.com/>

------
frankus
<http://3wdm.blogspot.com/>

------
techbio
<http://www.abcredo.com/>

------
Concours
<http://www2.mcsquare.me>

------
endlessvoid94
ThatHigh.com - pun intended!

------
redrory
<http://www.Filmbet.com>

------
gschorno
<http://www.pixiim.com>

~~~
gschorno
Here's a screenshot:

<http://www.pixiim.com/images/screenshot_hn_small.jpg>

------
techbio
<http://jectoo.com/>

------
Chico
www.faceflow.com - Mix of desktop programs like Skype and online website like
ChatRoulette. Still some bugs to fix right now and improvements coming.

------
thedangler
www.campusdl.com goto the course planner part

------
revoltingx
An Android MMORPG Maker (sort of).

Blog: <http://developingthedream.blogspot.com/>

Temp Website: <http://diastrofunk.com/> (Test credentials: mytest/mytest)

Currently working on the area editor, maybe someday it'll be good.

------
zackattack
<http://readerluv.com/> \- yes, that's R Kelly on the home page

